# ~Hoof Prints In My Heart: Oak Spring Pastures Series. ~



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

*Chapter One:*
_The Right Trail_
Oak Spring Pastures Series

Macy looks at the chart of riders, volunteer helpers, and lesson coach written on the white board. Its the start of the winter session at Oak Spring Pastures. I got assigned a new girl by the name of Emma. Whatever the reason she was coming here, I hope she can get on a better path in life. Logan enters the tack room and walks over to the chart. He smiled and shook his head chuckling to himself. Macy glances up at Logan with silver colored curious eyes. He glances down at Macy and says in a amused voice, " I got Ethan again this winter, I hope he gets along with Artie a little better." Glancing at the chart then back to Logan Macy replies with a hint of humor in her voice, " I hope so, Artie really likes Ethan. I got a new kid this winter, her name is Emma. I hope she likes horses.". Logan smiles a crooked tooth smile at Macy, "Yeah, he enjoys being with the kids, speaking of Artie I have to go and get him ready for Ethan. Good luck with Emma" says Logan as he exits the tack room. Macy calls after him "Thanks" she says. Macy quickly exits the tack room to go pay her horse some much needed attention before she meets Emma. Macy left the lesson barn and headed acrss the yard to the owners barn.


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sounds good write more, please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

